# Building a first house! Opinions?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright, so we are starting to draw up our first home and I want it to be the ****. I want it to be super artsy and cool.

Here's some things I plan on having, but I want everyone's ideas for drywall art and such.

Racetracks.
Waterfall in wall. 
Arches.
Spiral staircase with round walls.
Dome entryway.
Alcoves/Nooks in childrens bedrooms.

What are some of the coolest things you've ever seen in houses you have done?


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I would avoid shelves.. cold drinks sweat and can dmg it cause of the moisture...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Did wainscot drywall panels,and made crown moulding with plaster and installed,had a curved stairway we plastered and a dome in the dining room[about 12ft wide] all bullnose corners-neat job


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Just did trimtex chamfer bead in my own new house, crown in the bedrooms, arts and craft trim detail around all doors, and 7K in hardwood and porcelain tile flooring! I will paint the whole house this week with Aura! ICF basement as well.

I thought about the trim tex crown but don't like the idea of caulking a butt as I can cut and cope trim as well as most.

I looked at the drywall art catalog and decided if I lived in vegas I would for sure!

PS BOOK TIME OFF - Don't try to pick away at it at night...IT sucks!


----------



## pollypainter (Aug 24, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Alright, so we are starting to draw up our first home and I want it to be the ****. I want it to be super artsy and cool.
> 
> Here's some things I plan on having, but I want everyone's ideas for drywall art and such.
> 
> ...


I LOVE LOVE LOVE the waterfall idea, as well as the arches. That is going to add so much uniqueness to your home. I can't wait to see how it turns out!

I also love the idea of an entire wall of windows ... but that's just me


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

don't forget mirrors on the ceilings in the bedrooms!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you wont want those mirrors on the ceiling when you get older,or the lights:jester:


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

no-coated tray cielings are really nice in a house


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

Wondering if anyone here has done it, and for what cost/SF? Thinking along lines of a 1800-2000 SF 3BR open concept 2-story w/ full unfinished basement. Very square, minimal angles. I'd probably hire out everything up to rough-in & drywall, do finishes & cabinetry myself .

I always hear that new construction is expensive, but judging from list price of your average new condo construction or gut & flip, House building materials I've got to think that a simply-designed box can come in under $200K.

Thanks!


----------

